# Wheels !



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The wheels and tires arrived today.....they fit well !!!!!!!arty:


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Those are awesome.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Josh! :cheers


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks great. Ummmm.... You do have the second set of tires for the rear ready don't you? That just looks like Soooooo much fun...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep....bought 2 sets of rears.arty:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

So good to see someone put so much time, effort, and $$$$ into something with the full intent of using it to destroy rubber and concrete!!! That friggin rocks!!!!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice...

Bill


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Beautiful wheels Eric! I'm surprised to see you did'nt go with some ET Streets or Drag radials. You're gonna think you're driving on ice with those tires and all that HP.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree the rims are SWEET but you are going to need WAY more rubber in the rear- that motor is going to spin those tires right off the rim in about 9 seconds


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I know, gonna get another set of rear wheels and drag radials...
arty:


----------



## tlillard23 (Nov 22, 2011)

I hope those are 315's....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

continental extreme DW 275/45 r 18....10.5 wide on the ground.
I shoulda tubbed.....


----------

